# Recycled propane tanks or new steel?



## 3montes (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay I'm looking at new trailer rigs. Have it narrowed down to a manufactured pit made out of new cold rolled steel or a independent seasoned builder who has built many more inovations and ideas into his rig than the manufactured guy. The independent guy is experienced and I trust completely he knows how to build a pit to functionality but he started with a used propane tank. However this guy does such a job that you heve to look at it at least three time before you realize it's a propane tank.

I'm a big beleiver in a "build to purpose pit" I want it to look clean and function. i have seen some rusty old propane tanks and old fuel oil barrels that may turn out good que but look like the Beverly Hillbillies kicked it to the curb. Just won't cook or eat off em'!

I think Jambo turns out the nicest looking pits you will see. You would never think twice about eating anything that comes off of one of those pits. But I hear they are a different animal to cook on. 

Seems like the manufactured guys will use the fab guys who use propane tanks as the devil. 1/4 steel is 1/4" steel right?. And as long as it's pleasing to the eye and you can get that "yeah I would eat off that" response is it all the same?? 

Is there some stigma against used propane tanks that I'm missing??


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2012)

3montes, morning.....  If I hear you correctly, some folks won't eat Q from a "backyard" "hillbilly" looking smoker ??  

There are folks here that have placed pretty high, and even won BBQ competitions, smoking on used 55 gallon oil drums.....


----------



## 3montes (Jul 16, 2012)

Didn't mean to offend and you are absolutely correct. You can turn out some damn good q on a rusty old 55 gallon drum. I'm talking about aesthetics and built to purpose type smokers where you are cooking for other peoples private parties etc.

People see you pull up with a rusty old tank on a piece of crap trailer you won't get many cooking gigs regardless of how many trophies you can show them.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think if you used a old tank you just need to prep and paint it good. Make sure you use a good high temp paint and keep it maintained. Also you could ceramic or powder coat it to make it nice and pretty.


----------

